# How to mount a bilge pump.



## lucescoflathead (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought an Atwood bilge pump and the instructions that came with it said to fiberglass a piece of plywood to the bottom of the boat then mount the pump to it with Number 8 screws. I was going to secure a piece of plywood to the bottom of my aluminum boat with construction adhesive then screw the pump down. Is this necessary, or can I just use two sided water proof carpet tape and tape the pump to the boat floor? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks Todd


----------



## russ010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine is sitting on the floor of the boat with Heavy Duty double sided tape... I don't know why they want you to put a piece of plywood down - that's atleast 1/4" of water that will not be sucked up!


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

russ010 said:


> Mine is sitting on the floor of the boat with Heavy Duty double sided tape... I don't know why they want you to put a piece of plywood down - that's atleast 1/4" of water that will not be sucked up!



x2 except i used marine silicone instead of tape to hold it down. You wanna get it as close to the floor as possible for maximum efficiency.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll mount it to the floor with tape. Thanks for the help. Todd


----------



## po1 (Jan 3, 2011)

The only reason I can see that they would want it off the deck is to keep sediment from clogging up the pump (most likely a warranty issue). Mine's a portable atwood so I just zip tie it in the back.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 4, 2011)

I glued mine to the floor of my boat with marine adhesive.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies Todd


----------



## chavist93 (Jan 8, 2011)

I used epoxy to mount mine directly to the floor. I tried to pull it off to see how strong the hold was and couldnt budge it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 9, 2011)

I use an "L" shaped piece of aluminum that a screwed the pump to and then fastened to a support member off the transom - I wanted to access the intake just in case some fishing line or other crap gets in there


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 9, 2011)

What kind of epoxy did you use? Thanks Todd


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine is just sitting there. I anchored the tube to the side of the seat, and that is enough to hold the pump in place.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 10, 2011)

I sort of did mine like WhiteMoose.Conduit clamp holds hose which holds pump in place.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup, I used the conduit clamps too, except mine goes out the side rather than the back.


----------

